# Portal 2



## Aastii

Does anybody else have it?

Bought it, got it installed today and was afraid if anything, because the first one was so perfect and it finished just in time, before it got tedious, monotonous and boring and wasn't sure if this would push it and in my opinion, it is more of the same perfection.

The dark, dry wit humour is the same, and if anything better, the gameplay is just as polished and perfect, and it is the subtle things. It is somehow just as fresh as Portal, even though it is a sequel. I don't know how ANYONE could have any problem with the game at all (except for how very brief loading screens have been put in ). I'm going playing it again now I'm done posting this


----------



## linkin

It seems fun, I might buy it when I have some money.


----------



## Manakore

I want it, but atm if I buy a game I want it to have replay value. If I beat Portal 2's coop and SP is there anything that brings me back for more? I assume once you know how to solve the puzzle it loses its appeal. That's why I am waiting to see if Brink is any good or Fear 3.  However, Portal 2 looks quite amazing.


----------



## spynoodle

One of my friends just started playing it today. It looks epic.


----------



## Aastii

Manakore said:


> I want it, but atm if I buy a game I want it to have replay value. If I beat Portal 2's coop and SP is there anything that brings me back for more? I assume once you know how to solve the puzzle it loses its appeal. That's why I am waiting to see if Brink is any good or Fear 3.  However, Portal 2 looks quite amazing.



Portal 1 is 2 hours worth of game the first time, and down to sub 1 hour once you actually know it, but in the same way you watch a film more than once, even though you know the plots and twists, you replay it for the plot, the characters, and to try and best your previous best.

I must have done at least 6 or 7 runs of Portal, which is pretty insane for a sub 1 hour game, and to still be loving it and rate it as the best game ever after.

Portal 2 is much, much longer by the looks of things, but already with an hour played, I can only see it getting better


----------



## Manakore

Nice I will have to keep it in mind.  I agree, Portal is a great series.


----------



## 1337dingo

is there cake?


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> Portal 1 is 2 hours worth of game the first time, and down to sub 1 hour once you actually know it, but in the same way you watch a film more than once, even though you know the plots and twists, you replay it for the plot, the characters, and to try and best your previous best.
> 
> I must have done at least 6 or 7 runs of Portal, which is pretty insane for a sub 1 hour game, and to still be loving it and rate it as the best game ever after.
> 
> Portal 2 is much, much longer by the looks of things, but already with an hour played, I can only see it getting better



First time it took me 5 hours but played it in months of gaps.
Second time 2 hours and third was sub 1hour.

It is an amazing game.

I surely will buy a copy but after my exams.


----------



## teamhex

Love Portal 2 so far. I'm stuck on the 8th test chamber(didn't want to deal with it so I took a break). The first was great, im just hoping the story portion of this is just as good.


----------



## Dystopia

1337dingo said:


> is there cake?



Rofl.

I can't wait to get this game myself.


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> is there cake?



No comments 

I am seriously stuck right now, spent ~half an hour in the same room last night before deciding 3 in the morning is a good time to go to bed


----------



## teamhex

31!m!n80r said:


> Rofl.
> 
> I can't wait to get this game myself.



Let me know when you do. We can play some Co-Op man.


----------



## kobaj

I got the game and have completed both coop and single player. I must say they've really done an amazing job. I was worried at first that it wouldn't be as wonderful as portal 1 (with its great use of humor). But it really pulls it off in a fantastic way and is worth every penny (doesn't the steam copy come with portal 1 too?).

Dare I say its better than portal 1?

And the ending is to die for. Will kill you. To die for. Yeah, to die for.

.

(The /only/ thing I took a second thought on and am a bit confused. If the game takes place several years in the future. Why are all of the servers in the backrooms really old beige things?)

EDIT: Oh, and the whole micro-transactions to buy hats and outfits for your robots thing. Really stupid.


----------



## Aastii

kobaj said:


> (The /only/ thing I took a second thought on and am a bit confused. If the game takes place several years in the future. Why are all of the servers in the backrooms really old beige things?)



If you look at the first one when they are were all white and flashy, there are the same models in the game, just at random places, like one of the hidden areas has a load in a pile over a metal grate. There are a few in some rooms as well. Why they would go backwards though, I dunno


----------



## Dystopia

teamhex said:


> Let me know when you do. We can play some Co-Op man.



All right, sounds good.


----------



## marik1599

portal2 is a very beautiful game!!!


----------



## Manakore

Seriously, is there any cake this time around? I need to know!


----------



## Aastii

Manakore said:


> Seriously, is there any cake this time around? I need to know!



You will have to play the game


----------



## Spesh

Great game. I like the way there's more to it than just going from one test chamber to the next. There's a bit more structure to it this time round.

I've been playing it pretty solidly.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

So I assume that Portal 1 was where the whole "the cake is a lie" thing came from?


----------



## Manakore

lucasbytegenius said:


> So I assume that Portal 1 was where the whole "the cake is a lie" thing came from?



Correct.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Manakore said:


> Correct.



Gotcha. Wish I had a machine to run it on lol.


----------



## 1337dingo

im gonna get it on pc, my friend was like dude get it on ps3 so we can co-op im like dude... u suck,


----------



## kobaj

1337dingo said:


> im gonna get it on pc, my friend was like dude get it on ps3 so we can co-op im like dude... u suck,



Ps3 version of Portal 2 comes with a PC version free (you have to link your ps3 to your steam account though).

Regardless, the game is cross platform anyway. Ps3 can co-op with PC.

And finally, */spoilers/* about cake for Manakore.

The team at valve working on Portal were actually taken aback by how disgustingly large all the cake jokes were getting for Portal 1. And as such, limited it severely in Portal 2. Read: No cake. The game is better this way though.


----------



## Dystopia

lucasbytegenius said:


> So I assume that Portal 1 was where the whole "the cake is a lie" thing came from?



Yup.

My friend just bought it. The beginning is so hilarious. "Say apple." "Well, you jumped again...close enough!"


----------



## Twist86

I thought about buying it but I heard people are beating it in 3-5 hours. To me to pay $60 I demand a game that will keep me busy for at least 30 hours. Have no doubt I will buy it but not till its $15-$20. The only way id change my mind is if they added more content/time.


----------



## 1337dingo

" i think we can put our differences aside, for science... you monster"


----------



## kobaj

Twist86 said:


> I thought about buying it but I heard people are beating it in 3-5 hours. To me to pay $60 I demand a game that will keep me busy for at least 30 hours. Have no doubt I will buy it but not till its $15-$20. The only way id change my mind is if they added more content/time.



Basing a game purely on time is stupid. It takes 30+ hours to beat Final Fantasy IVXQ(whatever number they're on) but Half life 2 which takes 8 hours is a /FAR/ superior game. What I'm saying is, buy a game based on its content. Specifically buy games that mean something to you (vote with your wallet sort of feel). 

Besides, its a good 10 hours total counting single player and coop. Plus its only 50$. And you get portal 1 if you pre-ordered it on steam. AND you get portal 2 for PC if you buy it on Ps3. Seriously, worth it.


----------



## teamhex

marik1599 said:


> portal2 is a very beautiful game!!!



Its defiantly nicer looking then the first. 
With everything at full blast and 5760x1080 its insane to play.
The part I really liked was when the lights go out and the robot is following you with his light. The shadows looked really good.


----------



## Twist86

kobaj said:


> Basing a game purely on time is stupid. It takes 30+ hours to beat Final Fantasy IVXQ(whatever number they're on) but Half life 2 which takes 8 hours is a /FAR/ superior game. What I'm saying is, buy a game based on its content. Specifically buy games that mean something to you (vote with your wallet sort of feel).
> 
> Besides, its a good 10 hours total counting single player and coop. Plus its only 50$. And you get portal 1 if you pre-ordered it on steam. AND you get portal 2 for PC if you buy it on Ps3. Seriously, worth it.



Time is a very important feature for any game, if you beat it in 2 hours the game will provide a few replays then its boring. FF7 for example had 100+ hours of gameplay and replayability and content. Compare that to portal is there really a comparison? I only payed $35 on release for FF7 and I got so much more for my money. Portal 2 is a $20 game to me.


----------



## CraigEvander

Will wait a little for more reviews and people to play it and then will definitely buy the game if things turn out to be OK


----------



## Aastii

Twist86 said:


> Time is a very important feature for any game, if you beat it in 2 hours the game will provide a few replays then its boring. FF7 for example had 100+ hours of gameplay and replayability and content. Compare that to portal is there really a comparison? I only payed $35 on release for FF7 and I got so much more for my money. Portal 2 is a $20 game to me.



I paid £30 for it, which is the most I have ever paid for a game. The most I paid before that was £22 for CoD4. I have 900+ hours on CoD4, I have just a few on Portal 2, however I do not regret my decision to buy it because it is such an outstanding game.

I would pay £30 for a collector's edition of a film if it was an exceptional film, and to me this is the same. Both only give a few hours of fun, but during that time it is mind blowing just how good it is


----------



## Aastii

I've just finished it and it is absolutely an outstanding game, but I'm a little sad by the end of it (Not the very end with Wheatley, but the last bit as you).

Spoilers in white, so don't quote please:

I didn't want to get out to the surface, I wanted Aperture Science to remain its own little world. I didn't want GLaDOS to become my "friend". I know they had to keep some sort of story progression, but I would rather it have stayed how it was in Portal 1. It is bitter sweet


----------



## PohTayToez

Anyone going to be picking this up for 360?  I definitely will, not sure when, but I'll need someone to co-op with.  

Also, anyone that is interested in the PC version might as well go buy the PS3 version, because it come with a code to download the PC version from Steam for free.


----------



## kobaj

PohTayToez said:


> Anyone going to be picking this up for 360?  I definitely will, not sure when, but I'll need someone to co-op with.
> 
> Also, anyone that is interested in the PC version might as well go buy the PS3 version, because it come with a code to download the PC version from Steam for free.



Not true. You have to link your PS3 to your steam account, and THEN you can download the PC version. So if you don't have a PS3 and get a PS3 version expecting to use it for the PC version. You're boned.


----------



## PohTayToez

^Did not realize that, thanks for the info.


----------



## Twist86

Well what they need to do is make a map editor for portal series. Imagine how beneficial it would be if all those crazy modders could make custom maps. Then sit back and imagine how hard those maps would be vs what portal devs gave us. Sure some maps would be crappy but I seen the modding community on many games trump the original creators work. Morrowind is a perfect example of a modding community turning a good game into a great/memorable game.


----------



## Aastii

Twist86 said:


> Well what they need to do is make a map editor for portal series. Imagine how beneficial it would be if all those crazy modders could make custom maps. Then sit back and imagine how hard those maps would be vs what portal devs gave us. Sure some maps would be crappy but I seen the modding community on many games trump the original creators work. Morrowind is a perfect example of a modding community turning a good game into a great/memorable game.



I don't think it needs it to be honest. The 5 hours mentioned earlier doesn't include multiplayer which is pretty damn large again. What there are now, a lot of them are already bloody difficult. There have been some maps I've been on for half an hour + before working out what to do. I agree mods improve some games, but in this case, I think it is a matter of if it aint broke, don't fix it. If they put the ability for map mods in, I personally wouldn't use it


----------



## mihir

How are the graphics and detailing maxed out.
And is your GTX 260 able to run it without a sweat.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> How are the graphics and detailing maxed out.
> And is your GTX 260 able to run it without a sweat.



Yep, no problem at all. Everything full settings constant 60+ FPS, even when folding in the background.

You have to remember it is still on the source engine, granted heavily modified, but it is still the source engine which is now very old and is optomised very, very well so doesn't need a whole lot to run, even though it is still beautiful graphically and gives some of the most realistic physics of any engine around.


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> Yep, no problem at all. Everything full settings constant 60+ FPS, even when folding in the background.
> 
> You have to remember it is still on the source engine, granted heavily modified, but it is still the source engine which is now very old and is optomised very, very well so doesn't need a whole lot to run, even though it is still beautiful graphically and gives some of the most realistic physics of any engine around.


Thanks for the review will get it after my exams otherwise will be hooked to it.
And god $60 is a lot to pay.
Thanks to all the piracy in India all the Game Devs have slashed their prices and the Original games are pretty cheap encouraging people to buy original games only.*It is $13 here.*.HAHAHA. So I would gladly pay $13 for Portal 2.
HAHAHA.
And GTA IV was $10


----------



## Twist86

Now if only piracy in the US was that bad  Id love to buy games that cheaply vs waiting 3-4 years and HOPING they get that tamed lol.


----------



## kobaj

Twist86 said:


> Well what they need to do is make a map editor for portal series. Imagine how beneficial it would be if all those crazy modders could make custom maps. Then sit back and imagine how hard those maps would be vs what portal devs gave us. Sure some maps would be crappy but I seen the modding community on many games trump the original creators work. Morrowind is a perfect example of a modding community turning a good game into a great/memorable game.



Hammer - World Editor.

tl;dr, source engine (read: portal) map maker. 



Aastii said:


> Yep, no problem at all. Everything full settings constant 60+ FPS, even when folding in the background.
> 
> You have to remember it is still on the source engine, granted heavily modified, but it is still the source engine which is now very old and is optomised very, very well so doesn't need a whole lot to run, even though it is still beautiful graphically and gives some of the most realistic physics of any engine around.




It certainly is showing its age with the amount of loading scenes though, I mean seriously! Practically 1 per room. But alas, it is a greatly optimized and wonderful engine. I run Portal 2 in eyefinity with 100+ fps constantly .


----------



## Aastii

kobaj said:


> Hammer - World Editor.
> 
> tl;dr, source engine (read: portal) map maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is showing its age with the amount of loading scenes though, I mean seriously! Practically 1 per room. But alas, it is a greatly optimized and wonderful engine. I run Portal 2 in eyefinity with 100+ fps constantly .



Yea that was the only thing that ticked me off about the game. I liked it in Portal 1 where you would have a slight pause in the lift, but that was it, the rest was seamless and didn't stop for loading, except for the odd moment once you were out of the test chambers


----------



## NyxCharon

I've been contemplating buying this game, but i've think i'm going to take the plunge and get it off steam now


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just got to Chapter 3. So far it has its ups and downs. I didn't care for the beginning part, but I am getting a kick out of the computer system insulting me after you start the test chambers.


----------



## Aastii

voyagerfan99 said:


> I just got to Chapter 3. So far it has its ups and downs. I didn't care for the beginning part, but I am getting a kick out of the computer system insulting me after you start the test chambers.



What I found lacking from the start was GLaDOS, however  I love Smerch


----------



## Twist86

I gotta be honest I stole my buddies copy and I found Glados to be amusing once you find  the "old" testing chambers. The dialog for that entire area made me laugh, especially the lemons portion of it  Hope I made that spoiler proof enough haha. I wish they game was longer BUT its about 3x longer than the original.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Just got done playing it. It was definitely an awesome game.
I'm glad GLaDOS didn't kill me in the end 

They really set the stage up for a Portal 3 it appears to me.

Too bad they didn't mention cake at all 

@Twist: Combustible lemons lol


----------



## Aastii

I doubt there will be a Portal 3, and I'm glad for it.Unless it is a prequel, there is no way they can carry it on, and I'm glad for it, I would hate to have such perfect games get ruined by a third title that makes it seem stale and like there is nothing new


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Aastii said:


> I doubt there will be a Portal 3, and I'm glad for it.Unless it is a prequel, there is no way they can carry it on, and I'm glad for it, I would hate to have such perfect games get ruined by a third title that makes it seem stale and like there is nothing new



I'd like to see them go deeper into the history of Aperture, it was getting interesting and left some things unanswered in detail.


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'd like to see them go deeper into the history of Aperture, it was getting interesting and left some things unanswered in detail.



I would sooner have Half Life 3, which would have some sort of involvement with Aperture science


----------



## Dystopia

lucasbytegenius said:


> Just got done playing it. It was definitely an awesome game.
> I'm glad GLaDOS didn't kill me in the end
> 
> They really set the stage up for a Portal 3 it appears to me.
> 
> Too bad they didn't mention cake at all
> 
> @Twist: Combustible lemons lol


The game was awesome, agreed. However I don't think Portal 3 will be coming out.

They didn't mention the cake because of the huge trend of "The Cake Is A Lie" that was started the first time.


----------



## kobaj

31!m!n80r said:


> The game was awesome, agreed. However I don't think Portal 3 will be coming out.
> 
> They didn't mention the cake because of the huge trend of "The Cake Is A Lie" that was started the first time.



I hope there is no Portal 3. Anything more would pretty much cause the world to explode. (And would just milk the series to a pathetic death, kind of like CoD 8...)


----------



## laznz1

I reckon they can pull of a portal 3,

otherwise why would they not just kill of wheatly?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

laznz1 said:


> I reckon they can pull of a portal 3,
> 
> otherwise why would they not just kill of wheatly?



Because sending him into space with that other dumb core was better


----------



## laznz1

yea true !


----------



## PohTayToez

Anyone get it for 360?  I got it the other day and love it, but need someone to co-op with.


----------



## claptonman

Who likes dubstep?? 

http://soundcloud.com/mart815/thepartwherehekillsyou


----------

